# Anyone been to Lake Garda?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Has anyone ventured to Lake Garda? we were thinking of going in 2007. Would be grateful for any tips re sites or anything else. So far we have only been to France. Lake Garda is supposed to be fantastic, but would like to hear from members who have done it. Cheers


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Russel will be along shortly I think, he is going to Lake Garda in November, I think. 

Steve


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Can't give you any tips other than to say it is well worth the visit. Lovely lake and I wish we had more time while we headed to other climes to give it a full monty inspection.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We actually preferred Magiorre but each to his own. Be prepared to be shocked at the site fees compared to France - and practice reversing into tight spaces, they don't believe in spacious pitches. Motorways and driving standards are appaling but scenery is superb. Buy an ACSI card if going out of high season it'll save you a fortune on site fees.


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Hi Frenchy fancy

just back from Lago di guarda. Fantastic: I would suggest going in september or even oct. The weather is warm as is the water and the prices are good. We stayed on a site right by the water for 15 eu per nights incl elec. I will try to find the name Can thoroughly recommend it Fresh bread delivered in the morn a little outdoor bar for cafe and aperitivo. The link below gives you the location of via gardiola. Its a right when you get there and about 300 metres along.

The drive along the western side of the lake was stunning. Milan is about an hour twenty verona 30 mins and venice not far as well. Sirmione itself is probably worth avoiding

In summer it is very busy.

LINK HERE


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

We have been there albeit out of season, we stayed at a camping cheque site called Camping Sirmione which is right at the bottom of Lake Garda on a small peninsula

http://gardalake.it/camping-sirmione/ is their website

I have uploaded a couple of photos we took of there to my photo album

and finally i just created the campsite entry in our database for it as well
>> HERE <<

Hope it helps


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We drove all round the lake last year. In places it's quite busy but the drive down the west side is prettier. Parking for motorhomes at Sirmione was expensive. We visited Riva del Garda at the north which is an attractive resort and has an aree di sosta (aire) but we preferred the smaller lakes especially Lago di Ledro where there are a couple of campsites, one in the ACSI scheme. It is a few miles to the northeast through a long straight(ish) uphill tunnel. There is also an aire half way down the west side with a turning off to the village in the middle of a tunnel - interesting!!. Again they wanted quite a few euros just to park for a couple of hours but it's popular with windsurfers.

We've got some details and photos on our website 

Steve


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

This is what MHF is all about, a member posts a query about the other side of Europe campsites and within couple of hours loads of info, reviews, locations, photos etc


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Was there a couple of times, twice this year at the end of April and the begining of August.

April/May - weather was fabulous, there were not too many tourists around we stayed in Pescheira del Garda (southern end of lake) Plenty of campsites here, the one we stayed at was Bella Italia, a very large site but because of its layout it does not seem that daunting. We had a pitch overlooking the lake with a gate on to the path to the town right beside us. A great location because of it having the ferry beside you to visit the lake, the bus stop right outside the campsite, and the train station 10 minutes walk away to bring you to Venice, Verona, Milan and all the other towns in between. We used the camping cheques for this campsite, so worked out quite cheap.


Early August- far busier at this time of the year, we stayed in an aire right beside Bella Italia, which worked out at 10 euro a night. Although a lot of tourists around there was a wonderful holiday atmosphere in the place, depends on whether you like the peace and quite or not. Whilst in Sirmione we parked the van in a Sosta right beside the old town, met an Italian couple there who showed us a map they had of lake garda and all the sostas there were, there were at least 30 sostas scattered around the lake, they were spending 2 weeks visiting the different areas. We had no problem parking in any of the sostas.


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

Lake Garda in general and Riva del Garda in particular are a couple of my favourite places because the sailing is some of the best you will find on the planet. Virtually every day between about 1.00pm and 2.00pm the wind arrives from the south (it is called the 'Ora') and blows F4-5 until it dies at 5.00pm.

I first went to Riva to compete in a sailing championship in 1984, and went again windsurfing in 1986 and 1987. Each time we camped at a very friendly site called Camping Al Lago - a delightful 15 minute walk along the top of the lake into town.

My youngest son and I raced at Riva again this summer and in preparation I bought our Burstner 747 and planned a 3 week tour for our family of 5 to include the first week in Riva.

We stayed at Camping Al Lago again and was remembered! The site is small and the ground very hard and the price not cheap, but the location on the shore of Lake Garda looking up at the mountains is spectacular.

It was everything my wife and I remembered from 20 years ago - and more! The kids adored it too - especially the food as we tried a different restaurant most nights.

If you're brave I also recommend a go at 'Canyoning' - a fantastic adrenaline rush for all the family!

Thoroughly recommended.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lake Garda*

Hi

Never heard of the place.

Rapide561


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

Yes - I am here and I was only jloking above. I love it - I am moving there!

There is lots of advice I could offer, but it depends on your preference for a holiday there.

The south western sites are generally more geared up for German and Dutch visitors - towns such as Manerba, Moniga, Desenzano etc

Look at www.gardalake.it

I would personally avoid August - too busy - full of coaches etc etc.

April/May and Sept - Nov are my favourites.

Prices for camping - shop around - the Italians will haggle. I am paying 100 euros per month next year. Yes, per month. (I do have to spend two or three hours per week teaching the owners' son the perils of the English language)

Average is 180 - 200 euros per week.

This site at Lazise is lovely - www.campingamicidilazise.it

and this one has fabulous views and is cheap as chips

www.camping-belvedere.it

I like the sites at the southern end of the lake because they are near the train stations.

The rail fares are very cheap. The Lake's two stations are at Desenzano and Peschiera del Garda. Trains serve Milan, Venice, Verona etc

Hire cars are about 170 per month - pre booked. It is cheaper to get a car at the Eastern shores than the west!

Food - cheap as chips - great supermarkets and lovely wine.

I am there from 04/01/07 for at least 6 months.

you can do a circular tour of the Lake - about 100 miles altogether. Fabulous. don't miss Maderno, Limone, Riva, Torbole, Malcesine, the list goes on.

Post here for any specific info you require.

Rapide561


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

*Lake Garda*

Went this year as part of a extended trip to France Germany Netherlands and Italy. Lake Garda is beautiful. We stayed on aires not free in Italy but really good value. We looked for the one in Manerba but it is no longer available, however there is a good carpark above the little port of Dusano no charge and no problem, police checked most days, mind we were there in Sept. You can catch the boat to Sirmione from here and swim from the small beach. There are no facilities though [water waste or chemical dump] One thing I would say is the road down the western side of Garda is through many tunnels many of which you need to be very careful of height especially if oncoming traffic makes you swerve over!! We also stayed at Sirmione at a well signposted Aire de Service at Lugana Marina however we found another stopover right outside the fortified town, first had grass and more space, second, vans are parked very close together but really convenient for the lake boat trips etc. Good stopeover at Rive Garda but didn't manage that one on this trip. Typical price for stopover approx 10-15 euros


----------



## wotto (May 1, 2005)

Theres a article in the new Out & About magazine (November) about lake Garda


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

Hi

There are two aires at Garda. One is open and is at Manerbe del Garda, the other is at Sirmione. Also, the main car park in Sirmione is recognised as an overnight parking area and is free from Nov - Feb.

A member sent me details of an aire at Campione on the north western side of the lake - I have been unable to verify it's exact location.

Rapide561


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies guys. Perhaps i could ask Rapid561 to let me have his route and mileage also any recommended stopovers, he seems to be a man that can!!!!!!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lake Garda routing*

Hi

The mileage is very similar - about 750 miles - for the routes mentioned.

This route is easiest - motorway all the way but tolls payable

From Calais, take the A26 following signs for Reims. Stick with it to Reims and then pick up signs for Metz/Nancy. On the A4 then towards Strasbourg, keep following signs for Colmar and the RN83. This road meets the A35 and will take you towards the Peugeot factory and signs for Mulhouse/Basle - the French Swiss border. Entering Switzerland, head towards Lucerne, Gottard, Chiasso and enter Italy. Pass Lake Como, head towards Milan and follow signs for Venice. Easy peasy but costs a fair bit. This was the preferred coach route.

Cheaper option - from Calais, head towards Dunquerque and then towards Lille. Take care here as it is easy just do a detour and add 30 miles to your trip. Stay on the A27 and follow signs for Tournai, then towards Mons and Charlerio - Ryanairs favourite place. You will pick up signs then for Arlon and Luxembourg. Make certain you fill up with fuel in Luxembourg - cheap as chips! From Luxembourg, again follow signs for Metz/Nancy and then once in France and safely on the A31 motorway, pick up signs for Strasbourg and proceed as above. The tolls only cover a minimal stretch of road in France.

Alternatively, after Luxembourg, follow signs for Metx/Nany and stick with the A31. On then towards Epinal and the N57 and signs for Mulhouse/Basle. Then as suggestion one. This is toll free but takes about 90 mins longer.

You can vary these route further - from Basle head to Zurich and St Gallen. Pass by Lake Constance and head for Austria. Follow signs to Innsbruck and travel over the Europa Bruck and down the A22 to Garda. 
This can be expensive due to the Austrian toll system. It is useful though if you are staying at the Northern end of Lake Garda. Also, you could make a refreshment halt at Schaffaussen - the massive River Rhine waterfall is here. Well worth 1 SFR to see the river at it's noisiest!

There are many more routes available - tell me what you want to see on route!

Rapide561


----------

